# Vanilla cream ale



## Elmer (Feb 20, 2016)

After brewing a brown ale and 3 consecutive stouts, I had to go to the light side.
Boiled up what has become one of my favorite recipes, with a few tweeks 


1# flaked maize
1# Pilsner malt
1/4# instant rice
3.3 Pilsen LME
2# Pilsen DME

1 oz cascade (bittering 60min)
.5oz cascade (flavor-15mim)
.5oz cascade (aroma - 5 min)

Fermentis us-05 dry yeast

I will be adding 2 vanilla beans after 2 weeks (in secondary)
3 weeks in primary
3 weeks in bottle

Mashed at 155F for 30 min
SG was 1.054


----------



## Elmer (Feb 25, 2016)

Prepared vanilla, will add to primary on sat.
Do not know of 2 beans will be enough.
If not next time will use 4


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice one - but the pale beers are not my thing. I think you need to be more careful about DMS with Pilsner malts and grains...


----------



## Elmer (Mar 5, 2016)

Vanilla bean left little weird dots in the beer.
Almost thought it was infected. But it was just the beans
Taste is very vanilla forward followed with a cream ale back end


----------



## Elmer (Mar 20, 2016)

2 weeks in bottle needs o carb more (basement is only 58, surprised it conditioned at all)

The vanilla flavor has decreased from the time of bottling.

There is a nice smooth mouth feel of a cream ale followed by a hint of vanilla on the back end.
Overall it is tasty, even SWMBO liked it!


----------

